# Fake tan during FET



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

I am just starting my first FET, down regging with Burselin injections. Is it safe to use fake tan now and during pregnancy, (  I have BFP that is) I use a mousse by St Tropez?

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dmpink,

According to the manufacturers the active ingredient in St Tropez only penetrates the top layers of skin and doesn't get absorbed into the blood/body. They state that as a cosmetic this has been in widespread use since the 60's and no problems have been reported during pregnancy (don't know how many pregannt people this has been used in though   ).

It would appear to be ok to use. If it makes you feel better then every little helps   (I always went for a full pedicure during treatment cycles   )

All the best for FET 
Maz x


----------

